# Merlot Skin Care



## cjc (Apr 26, 2006)

Has anyone tried this brand? I saw it at Walgreens. I was interest in the eye cream. They have other products in this line. I guess their claim to fame is the red grape seeds in their products. TIA


----------



## jen19 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have seen this in Walgreens and wondered about it too....if I remember correctly, the grape seed oil is the main ingredient and that's good- but believe it or not, I was skeptical because it is so CHEAP!


----------



## nlee22 (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok, i just read on some beauty news about this product and I'm gonna buy it tomorrow and try it out. I'll let u guys know how it works out. Here i go spending more money again!


----------



## Kathy (Feb 23, 2007)

If Grapeseed oil is it's claim to fame you might think about trying pure grapeseed oil instead. Quite a few people on this forum use it and seem to like it. There are several threads on it.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 23, 2007)

when i see the name "merlot" i think of wine.


----------



## suzizack (Sep 3, 2007)

I have been using Merlot skincare line for about 2-3 months now. I have the eye cream, moisturizer (spf 15), night cream, grape seed oil,body bath gel, and handcream(with antibacterial properties),the plain cleanser and the exfoliating one too. I love it and my sensitive rosacea skin loves it too.

It does help with fine lines, soothing my skin, smoothing texture and I notice fewer clogged pores.

I also plan to try the foot cream and stuff at a later date.

The merlo line is not expensive and lasts a long time as it takes so little to do the job. I really like being able to go to a store locally(walgreens) to get it as I need it. I really do not like buying skincare on line. I am fine with buying my Aromaleigh MMU on line tho.. love that stuff.

Jane


----------



## feedxmexglamour (Sep 4, 2007)

merlot.. as in the wine? haha.

but i do wonder if it is made by the same company.. i mean the red grape seed oil and the name and all...hmmm.


----------



## suzizack (Sep 4, 2007)

My bottle of the Merlot hand cream say Merlot USA

El Paso , Tx 79902 Made in USA

and the merlo website gives info on how the guy came up with the line etc..

I would not recommend drinking it with dinner LOL.. but it sure works on my skin. Guess one could fix a large tub of water spiked with red wine too .. Makes me think of I Love Lucy when she was stomping grapes . LOL


----------

